# 1" Steerer Tube Suspension Fork



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a Merlin Mountain with 1" steerer tube. Are there any suspension forks available in 1"?


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure, plenty of them. Marzocchi still makes them. You could get an older one like a manitou on ebay or the mtbr classifieds possibly. But if you want the best performance, try marzocchi. I dont know if they have any 03 or 04 models with the 1 inch, but they had em in '00 or around then if not still now. Here are a few auctions for you (none of them are mine):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3668474066&category=36135
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3668280389&category=56196
I seem to remember seeing an 02 or 03 marathon with the 1 inch steerer but I am not 100% sure. Call them and ask them what they made and if they still make anything. You could fine 1 inch sids too but they can be expencive ( http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3666645222&category=58086 )
That sid does look nice but it ends 10 hrs from the time I'm posting this so you ight not see it. They come up every so often. Good luck picking a fork and I hope this helped.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh ya, if you dont care about the best performance then you could also find some cooler forks on ebay. Weird wacky old ones. IVe seen some inverted ones etc etc and lawill forks are cool. Theres one on now but it is 1 1/8th. Oh ya, and now that I tihnk of it, Pace makes fork with 1 inch steer tubes in their 2004 line.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TheRedMantra said:


> Oh ya, and now that I tihnk of it, Pace makes fork with 1 inch steer tubes in their 2004 line.


It's too bad we can't really get Pace stuff here State side. It looks to be pretty quality, although I don't know much beyond that. Is there currently a 1" steer suspension fork in their line up?


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

A 1" Steerer is an option on all of the Pace forks. (For a small up charge of course.)

Check them out at: http://www.pacecycles.com/

jw



Rumpfy said:


> It's too bad we can't really get Pace stuff here State side. It looks to be pretty quality, although I don't know much beyond that. Is there currently a 1" steer suspension fork in their line up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2004)

*Marzocchi will also....*

retro fit many of there 1 1/8" models with a 1" steel steerer for around $65. Keep in mind that once they press in the 1", you can't go back to 1 1/8". Hope this helps.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> retro fit many of there 1 1/8" models with a 1" steel steerer for around $65. Keep in mind that once they press in the 1", you can't go back to 1 1/8". Hope this helps.


Well it you wanted to go back to 1 1/8 then you could get an adapter shim sort of thing. A few companies make them and they are not that much $.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*Don't forget about the geometry*



lextek said:


> I have a Merlin Mountain with 1" steerer tube. Are there any suspension forks available in 1"?


Got an older hardtail that I really like the way it rode. It too had a 1" steerer tube. The front fork it expected to take was a whopping 48mm of travel. Most forks currently run at least 80mm, so you have about a 2 degree change in head angle with that adjustment, more if it's a Marz (typically longer fork for same amount of travel).

I replaced the fork with the same model, but I'm considering rigid if I must replace it again in the future.

Good luck!

JmZ


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

JmZ said:


> Got an older hardtail that I really like the way it rode. It too had a 1" steerer tube. The front fork it expected to take was a whopping 48mm of travel. Most forks currently run at least 80mm, so you have about a 2 degree change in head angle with that adjustment, more if it's a Marz (typically longer fork for same amount of travel).
> 
> I replaced the fork with the same model, but I'm considering rigid if I must replace it again in the future.


Yeah, it really depends on the geometry of the bike. Some bikes have steep angles and a longer fork might not matter. Bikes with slack angles might not be good candidates for longer forks.

Bridgestones are a good example. Their head tube angles were steep. None of the bikes where ever corrected for suspension forks. Models that came with them were listed in the catalogs with slacker angles than those with rigid forks. The catalogs said that it was no big deal and you'd never notice it.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> retro fit many of there 1 1/8" models with a 1" steel steerer for around $65. Keep in mind that once they press in the 1", you can't go back to 1 1/8". Hope this helps.


I had a 1 inch fork and the tube ( on frame) was 11/8 and it was the actualy headset that brought the diameter to one inch. All I had to do was swap headsets and put a 1/18th fork on it.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> retro fit many of there 1 1/8" models with a 1" steel steerer for around $65. Keep in mind that once they press in the 1", you can't go back to 1 1/8". Hope this helps.


I had a 1 inch fork and the tube ( on frame) was 11/8 and it was the actualy headset that brought the diameter to one inch. All I had to do was swap headsets and put a 1/18th fork on it.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Keeping Pace . . .*



Rumpfy said:


> It's too bad we can't really get Pace stuff here State side. It looks to be pretty quality, although I don't know much beyond that. Is there currently a 1" steer suspension fork in their line up?


Yeah Pace stuff is really nice and they've always been way ahead of the times in their design and materials use. They've been building carbon forks for years. The were also probably the first or at least close to the first to employ a "rear facing" brake arch in the early 90's which they still employ in their designs to this day.

It was only two or three years ago when Manitou came out with the "black" series forks and brainwashed the world that they invented this concept of the rear facing arch . . . only problem was they were ten years too late on this idea.

-mtnwing


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

I just spoke with the folks at White Brothers. They too will install a 1" steerer on their cross country forks.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Thing about Marz is, they won't press a 1" steerer into any fork sporting over 80mm of travel, due to a chat between lawyers and engineers regarding the load placed on such a skinny steerer by such long lowers. Smart. And fine, for the most part, cause older 1" bikes usually weren't designed for more height than that anyway. I've got a new 1" Marathon SL at 1/3 sag and it's pretty much spot on. Shmooove, and sturdy as a bridge. Charged $40 for the steerer swap, and they even paid the return postage.

I dig that company. A lot.

Need a 1in steerer? No problem. Need seals for your 92 zokes? $12. Be nice to the guy, and he might send em to ya free. Need seals for a four year old RockOx's? "We don't support forks older than three years..." 1in steerer? "Sure, we have a nice $99 JET model for you to put on your $6000 merlin..."


----------



## ti_pin_man (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a 1 inch set of Pace forks (2003) on the Ibis, they're carbon and stunning and weigh very little. They have lockout and can come canti/disk ready. 

Pace are based over here in the UK and the reason they will still do one inch steerer's is because their own frames took inch until inch and 8th became standard. Over here they have many loyal customers that change the fork but not the frame. You do have to special order the steerer at a cost of 25 GBP'S (15-20 bucks) but you can get the latest models with inch steerer's.

I think the reason they never took off in the US is simply price and volume. They are a small Yorkshire company and seem happy to stay that way.

Joe


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

In Europe Magura/Rond is available in 1"


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> In Europe Magura/Rond is available in 1"


and the ronin fork is not very long (453 mm for 80mm of travel)
i'll switch from my marathon S to ronin because marzo is too long for my '97voodoo bizango.
the head tube is too slack and i need to ride with plenty of sag, wich is useless..


----------



## polarcrawler (Jul 9, 2004)

mosquitos said:


> and the ronin fork is not very long (453 mm for 80mm of travel)
> i'll switch from my marathon S to ronin because marzo is too long for my '97voodoo bizango.
> the head tube is too slack and i need
> Hello, Contemporary RS sid is 445 mm, but you can modify it to 63 mm stroke,. So, will that shorten the overall lenght ( to 428 mm)?Is it a solution for 1" steerer, but a shortest "new" fork for old frame geometry?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I think your price conversion is a bit off*



ti_pin_man said:


> I
> special order the steerer at a cost of 25 GBP'S (15-20 bucks).


25GBP = about $60


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

*'99 Sid*

I just seen a brand spankin new uncut 1" SID here on MTBR's clasifieds fork section. Asking price was steep in my opinion.....550 bucks OUCH! Just thought I would share the info.


----------



## ti_pin_man (Apr 27, 2004)

Shayne said:


> 25GBP = about $60


Doh! Late night maths problem. Converted the wrong way.


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

*What length of the Marathon SL?*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Thing about Marz is, they won't press a 1" steerer into any fork sporting over 80mm of travel, due to a chat between lawyers and engineers regarding the load placed on such a skinny steerer by such long lowers. Smart. And fine, for the most part, cause older 1" bikes usually weren't designed for more height than that anyway. I've got a new 1" Marathon SL at 1/3 sag and it's pretty much spot on. Shmooove, and sturdy as a bridge. Charged $40 for the steerer swap, and they even paid the return postage.
> 
> I dig that company. A lot.
> 
> Need a 1in steerer? No problem. Need seals for your 92 zokes? $12. Be nice to the guy, and he might send em to ya free. Need seals for a four year old RockOx's? "We don't support forks older than three years..." 1in steerer? "Sure, we have a nice $99 JET model for you to put on your $6000 merlin..."


I have 87 Fat Wicked and it has 71 degree head angle. Have been considering a Marathon SL. My 97 Manitou SX elastomer has about 50-60 mm of travel and lot of stiction. It does not bob however at all. How is the SL in the bobbing department? And so that i may compare to my existing set-up (17.25"), what is the length of the Marz marathon SL 80? How would my frame compare to your's in geometry? Thanks -from Nashville


----------

